# Changer carte graphique MacBook



## Mike_p687 (12 Juillet 2007)

Salut 

Voilà je sais que j'ai déjà créer un topic parlant de la mémoire graphique du MacBook mas ici je suis sur d'être lu 

Ben enfait jme pose une question toute simple : 

Est-ce possible de changer la carte video du MacBook ?  
Par ce que il y a CERTAINS jeux mais pas beaucoup auxquels je voudrais aussi jouer mais qui demande 256Mo de mémoire vidéo et p-e meme plus tard 512Mo...
ALors je pourrait jouer sur mon PC (256Mo video) mais ce serait plus pratique sur le MacBook.... 

Merci de votre réponse (avec explications si possible  )

MERCI


----------



## Dramis (12 Juillet 2007)

Non, la puce graphique du macbook est soudé sur la carte-mère.  Le démontage est impossible.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2007)

Non !


----------



## Mike_p687 (12 Juillet 2007)

OK tan pis merci


----------



## Tox (12 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> OK tan pis merci


Par contre, tu peux augmenter la mémoire vive (si tu ne l'a pas encore fait). Tu permettra au MB d'allouer plus de mémoire à la vidéo.

Le coup de fouet est sensible de 1 Go à 2 Go.


----------



## poissonfree (13 Juillet 2007)

Vu que c'est un portable la réponse est ..... non!!! 
C'est la même chose si t'avais un PC portable  

Par contre, t'aurais pris le mac pro, là oui t'aurais pu changer la carte graphique  

Mais entre nous, si c'est pour les jeux -> console(s) de jeux


----------



## MistakenMobius (15 Juillet 2007)

disons que la réponse est non si la CG n'est pas au format MXM (ou son équivalent ATI)


----------

